# Is there Colnago Owners registry? Picture database?



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I know Colnago has www.mycolnago.com but there isn't much in there. That website promises to offer more services in the future. 

Is there anyone who keeps a registry or picture database?


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

*Photo Database.*



Squeegy200 said:


> I know Colnago has www.mycolnago.com but there isn't much in there. That website promises to offer more services in the future.
> 
> Is there anyone who keeps a registry or picture database?


I think the same; I am getting so desparate I have been thinking of setting one up here in UK. The bit on Ernestos' website - otherwise OK - is indeed poor, it keeps asking me to re-register etc. I'm going to try and post a few pics of some of my Colnagos - MXL, C50 Anniversary, International, Super, Regal on the site here for now - if I can get my brain round the software ( or is it the other way round).


----------

